# Wapping tunnel Liverpool, December 2012.



## Black (Dec 29, 2012)

The Wapping tunnel is 2030 yds long,
running from Edge Hill (east) to Park Lane goods yard/Wapping Dock (west).
Theres 5 air shafts ( 3 Imposing brick towers, 2 demolished/capped).
The tunnel opened in 1829, closed on 15th May 1972.
The tunnel is on a 1 in 48 gradient,
a steam engine was installed to haul goods via rope from Park lane to Edge Hill.
The tunnel changes in a cutting, between Jamaica Street and Upper Frederick Street to 3 short tunnels.

Edge Hill cutting






Wapping tunnel on left















Smithdown Lane air shaft
(site of Crown Street goods yard)

























Blackburne Place air shaft















Grenville Street south air shaft





one of two capped air shafts





Mersey Rail Northern route crosses tunnel at this point
the sound is awsome





water preventing access to last 100 yds





strange deposits





gong





3 short tunnels leading to Park Lane goods yard left/right are sealed (shut) with a brick wall
(from left to right)










the middle tunnel gives access to cutting/Wapping tunnel










cutting, spliting of tunnels.





[email protected]


----------



## Hendreforgan (Dec 29, 2012)

I think "imposing" is a bit understated for those air shafts . . . wonder how many living near them actually know what they were meant for. Great report on some really substantial history. Ace!


----------



## night crawler (Dec 29, 2012)

That turned out better than I thought. Some serious tunnels there would loved to have seen them in use.


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 29, 2012)

Hells teeth! That's quite an impressive tunnel. Shame the tops of the air shafts are so high as an absiel in would be awesome fun!


----------



## wherever i may roam (Dec 29, 2012)

Good stuff mate,had a little nosey around here myself recently,tis interesting.......


----------



## georgie (Dec 29, 2012)

tis very interesting this good work


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 29, 2012)

The air shafts are amazing,great report.


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 29, 2012)

Wicked Black, absolutely wicked.!!! I adore railway porn this good, and tunnel are my favourite. I may have to dissappear to the toilet in a minute!!!


----------



## MrDan (Dec 30, 2012)

Hendreforgan said:


> I think "imposing" is a bit understated for those air shafts . . . wonder how many living near them actually know what they were meant for.



Sorry if a silly question, but what are they meant for :/


----------



## Black (Dec 31, 2012)

MrDan said:


> Sorry if a silly question, but what are they meant for :/



vertical air shafts, ventilating the tunnel.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 31, 2012)

Brilliant, I've only been to two railway tunnels, and really would like to see more. 

You did a great job documenting the place.


----------



## steve2109 (Jan 5, 2013)

That's cracking that is, enjoyed reading and looking at that


----------



## Bones out (Jan 5, 2013)

Not my thing railway tunnels but I really liked this report! Must be mental knowing your house is built on a tunnel.......


----------



## Jagdpanther (Feb 12, 2013)

Hendreforgan said:


> I think "imposing" is a bit understated for those air shafts . . . wonder how many living near them actually know what they were meant for. Great report on some really substantial history. Ace!



Many years ago I used to live on Falkner Street in Liverpool and my bedroom window looked out onto the Blackbourne Place air shaft. Never thought much about it although someone told me it was 'something to do with the railways'.
It was a good 20 years later that I got to look up that shaft from inside the tunnel!!

Incidentally there used to be 5 air shafts - another similar shaft was in front of the Anglican cathedral on the corner of Great George Street and Upper Duke Street but it was demolished about 10 years ago to make way for houses. Interestingly even inside the tunnel under that shaft you could smell the spices from the adjacent chinese supermarket!

Its a good 10 years since I was in the Wapping tunnel - then you could not access the old goods yard at the dock end as it was still a working builders yard.

But the scary thing about the Wapping is when you hear a train coming!!!! You start to hear it and then realise it really is a bloody train!! This is because the tunnel carrying the Merseyrail Liverpool Central to Hunts Cross underground line actually crosses the Wapping tunnel on girders!


----------

